
Server gets hacked. Admin posts details to Reddit. The exploit author responds - omilu
https://np.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5k89so/on_call_for_christmas_eve_and_its_going_to_shits/dbm8um3/
======
hhandoko
The HN post title is incorrect. It's the exploit author who responded, not the
hacker / cracker.

~~~
dang
Ok, we edited the title to say that.

------
vonklaus
Pedantic correction: the hacker does not respond the _author of software
exploit tool_ responds. Firefart himself did not actually hack into the
sysadmins server, he wrote the code for a PoC that exploited dirty cow vuln.
It seems the hacker used this code to gain root because of the unpatched
software

------
finid
Reminds me to always update my servers. And to always install a FIM (File
Integrity Monitor) on the system.

